# Todays top of the heap violinists and pianists?



## Itullian

Setting aside looks and hype, who are the real best players today?

Who are the Richters, Oistraks of today? or close, at least. not retorical, a real question. i'd like to hear from you wonderful tc folks, who are the best, because i tend to only listen to the old guys.

thanks


----------



## Webernite

Among pianists, Sokolov is probably my favorite alive today, although I only know him from recordings. Not so sure about violinists.

Edit: A lot of people don't like Hilary Hahn, but she seems pretty reliable to me.


----------



## Itullian

Webernite said:


> Among pianists, Sokolov is probably my favorite alive today, although I only know him from recordings. Not so sure about violinists.
> 
> Edit: A lot of people don't like Hilary Hahn, but she seems pretty reliable to me.


thanks Webernite, for all your kind and helpful replies.


----------



## Webernite

Maybe some will find his tone too metallic, but I think it's great playing.


----------



## Itullian

just like you said.


----------



## Ukko

The 'top-of-the-heap violinists out there now are HIP guys, Manze and Biondi. Sokolov is the finest pianist now living. Hamelin has the chops (does he ever!) but sometimes sounds to me like he isn't far enough 'into' the music. Mustonen has excellent technique, and imagination - too much for an old dude to handle sometimes.

You didn't ask, but: Wispelwey the cellist, and Fröst, clarinetist.


----------



## Vaneyes

With respect for the dead, and apart from the living "oldies" such as Argerich, Lupu, Zimerman, Sokolov, Schiff, Uchida, Hamelin, Kremer, Mutter, Mullova, Vengerov, Zimmermann, Lin, Chung...one should also be listening to the newer, such as, Angelich, Tharaud, Lewis, Anderszewski, Melnikov, Sudbin, Xiao-Mei, Bavouzet, Rachlin, Ehnes, Hope, Koh, Suwanai.


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> With respect for the dead, and apart from the living "oldies" such as Argerich, Lupu, Zimerman, Sokolov, Schiff, Uchida, Hamelin, Kremer, Mutter, Mullova, Vengerov, Zimmermann, Lin, Chung...one should also be listening to the newer, such as, Angelich, Tharaud, Lewis, Anderszewski, Melnikov, Sudbin, Xiao-Mei, Bavouzet, Rachlin, Ehnes, Hope, Koh, Suwanai.


thank you, yes, but who are the elite?


----------



## Guest

I'd like to add Denis Matsuev to the top of the pianist list. He's just full of good old Russian blood and thunder! (He can play delicately, too.) Here he plays Ginzburg-Grieg "Hall of the Mountain King."






And a little of the "Rach 3":


----------



## Olias

Hilary Hahn is absolutely one of the best modern violinists, especially with 20th and 21st century repertoire. Yes, she's pretty, but she could be toothless and scarred and I'd still say the same about her talent and knowledge. Her IQ is also through the roof and she is unbelievably kind to her fans at concerts and appearances.

Martin Frost easily is the top of the clarinet tier.


----------

